# 35 rem, 357, 38



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've heard you can reload a 35 Remington with 38 spec bullets. I'm not reloading yet, but what diameter bullet do these 3 use? Maybe I read completely wrong?


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*.35 Rem*

The .35 Rem uses a .358 diameter bullet. The .357 Mag and .38 Special both use .357 diameter. I've loaded the Rem for 20 yrs with 200 gr Remington Core-Lockts and H4895. There's a good bit of info on the web about using cast .357 pistol bullets, I may have to roll a few myself.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

So would it cut cost at all reloading if I only shoot a 35 rem and a 357 mag as far as condensing equipment?


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*equipment*

No. You still have to have specific dies for each.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

dern. Oh well


----------

